
IfItWereMyHome.com: Your Life in a Different Country - somecoder
http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/
======
vmorgulis
"The lottery of birth is responsible for much of who we are. If you were not
born in the country you were, what would your life be like? Would you be the
same person?"

No. So it's not random (not a lottery).

------
georgeecollins
This is cool but I would love it to also tell me what the differences would be
in my income, cost of living and education.

